# Rear Rack Extensions



## cwalters (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone have a good suggestion for a solid rear rack extension for my Honda Rubicon? I'd like one that has a back gate that folds down (in case I have to give someone a short ride to the blind facing backwards).


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

My Dad and I have the Kolpin drop basket on each of our Rincons. If I remember when I get home I can show you pics of what his rack did to his frame because he overloaded it. I would not transport anyone sitting on the rear of the basket. Only thing that goes in my drop down is a backpack or chainsaw or small ice chest. I put my bag of corn on the flat part right over the original rack. Just wanted to give you a heads up from our lessons learned


----------



## jonate98 (Sep 22, 2009)

Strongmade.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

